
On Hacking MicroSD cards (2013) - gshrikant
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3554
======
steaminghacker
this is interesting from a data recovery viewpoint. recently, i had a card die
with some photos i wanted to recover. I wrote my own recovery, but it was
unable to get all the photos.

Turned out data i knew should be there was not on the card, insofar as the
processor was telling me. It's likely that, if a lower level access could be
achieved, i might have been able to recover the lost data.

